# Hi from QC



## BlueBird (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi guys !

My name is Renaud, im from QC.

I have a small CNC shop (Tormach 1100) and manual lathe and milling. I do CAD&CAM and i have a nice background in firearms.

Happy to read you. Thanks


----------



## Tom Kitta (Oct 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## BlueBird (Oct 2, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> Welcome!


 Thanks !


----------



## PeterT (Oct 2, 2019)

Welcome! We love pictures & projects & most anything metal related.


----------



## Crankit (Oct 2, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## DPittman (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice to have you here. Welcome. I look forward to seeing your work, especially gun related stuff!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 5, 2019)

Welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

